# These two cars are just sick



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Either one will do for me 
http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69726

Anyone know if the Z06 Vette comes with a LSD and if so what type?
That interior on that GT3RS just leaves one drooling..


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

I like what that one guy said, half a second for $70k. On that note, I'll take the GT3


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Since at least the C5 generation the vettes use a clutch-pack LSD. It seems to work fine, doesn't hit abruptly, and is much more durable than I expected. None of the bracket-racers I knew had to replace them but there is some "drag tuning" available. Not sure if that is a different compound disk of what.

$70K additional to a vette used to buy the whole LPE twin-turbo enchilada (a daily-driver low-9 second car). But I'll agree the GT3RS is drool-worthy. Heck, I'd take the plain-jane GT3!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I just received a deposit on my e series and it should be sold some time soon. Curently finances don't allow me to buy another car but within the next 2-3 months I will be getting another car. While the choices are odd, I am debating on the following cars now:

1) New Carrera S with X51 Package
2) New Vette C6 and then tuning it
3) New Z06 Vette
4) New E63 AMG with the Performance Package that they just announced
5) new 335i then tuning it

Those are the cars that I like and will end up with one of them. I test drove the E63 AMG and the acceleration is still in my mind. I have a 3 year old daughter so if I get the Vette then I will have to drive my mom's or sister's car when i'm in town with my daughter. My cousin just bought the new Vette Z06 and he says it is just insane.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

But people on this board seem to think the Z06 is a Grandpa's car. 

I think that article proves everything - the Porsche was on semi-slicks and the Z06 was on street runflats. Imagine if you put some non-RFTs on the vette. I think it would really suprise everyone.


----------



## SpeedR (Feb 11, 2007)

stylinexpat said:


> I just received a deposit on my e series and it should be sold some time soon. Curently finances don't allow me to buy another car but within the next 2-3 months I will be getting another car. While the choices are odd, I am debating on the following cars now:
> 
> 1) New Carrera S with X51 Package
> 2) New Vette C6 and then tuning it
> ...


If you like drag racing, get one of the Vetts. If you enjoy a drivers car, get the Carrera or the 335. Don't go by performance specs, judge by how they feel behind the wheel. Just my $0.02.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

SpeedR said:


> If you like drag racing, get one of the Vetts. If you enjoy a drivers car, get the Carrera or the 335. Don't go by performance specs, judge by how they feel behind the wheel. Just my $0.02.


Did you read that article in the first post? Clearly the Z06 is more than just a "drag racing" car. It would eat the lunch of all the rest of those cars in his list at the drag strip and on a road course. If that's what you are looking for. Clearly you've not gone for a ride in a C6 Z06.

Get the 335 for a daily driver and the Z06 for "fun".


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

That Carrera S is a monster considering it is not an actual GT3. Curiously, I believe the 911's don't come with mechanical LSD's these days. They think the PSM system is sufficient? Same deal for the 335. No idea about the AMG. You won't find too many hard core drivers who agree though. I'm a big fan of the Torsen style geared LSD (downside is weight).

If you test drive I don't doubt that the Z06 will come near last for driving "feel" (traditionally the AMG would be the numbest).


----------



## SpeedR (Feb 11, 2007)

jfulcher said:


> Did you read that article in the first post? Clearly the Z06 is more than just a "drag racing" car. It would eat the lunch of all the rest of those cars in his list at the drag strip and on a road course. If that's what you are looking for. Clearly you've not gone for a ride in a C6 Z06.
> 
> Get the 335 for a daily driver and the Z06 for "fun".


Maybe I was not clear in my post. I didn't say which one will win on the track. I said which one is more fun to drive. Yes, I have driven the Z06. It is a beast.


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

Anybody that doubts the sheer might of the Corvette's abilities: read on...Car and Driver ran the Vette against Porsche 911 Turbo, and the almighty Ferrari F430! Widely regarded as the "best sports car in the world". The price "as tested" ran (Vette:71,000) (Ferrari:192,000) and ( Porsche $130,265). I mean right there... :dunno: Next they ran the cars on the Papenburg track in Germany...the lap times(in the same order as above)...were...1:15 for the Vette, 1:18 Ferrari, and 1:17 for the Porsche. Top speed for the Vette is 198mph! And mid 180's for the European's. 1/4 mile times were 11.5 for the Vette. 11.7 Porsche, and 12.5 for the Ferrari. Now...the Corvette came in last in C&D's test due to "poor interior quality", and "hard to control on the edge". But read the above again, you can do EVERYTHING better in a Corvette, than you can in the Ferrari(worlds best sportscar). I know what I would buy. A 7.0 liter LS7 V-8 with titanium connecting rods and valves, sodium filled exhaust valves, a dry-sump oil system, and an 11:1 compression ratio. Oh...and 505 horsepower. :thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Penforhire said:


> That Carrera S is a monster considering it is not an actual GT3. Curiously, I believe the 911's don't come with mechanical LSD's these days. They think the PSM system is sufficient? Same deal for the 335. No idea about the AMG. You won't find too many hard core drivers who agree though. I'm a big fan of the Torsen style geared LSD (downside is weight).
> 
> If you test drive I don't doubt that the Z06 will come near last for driving "feel" (traditionally the AMG would be the numbest).


The E63 AMG with the Performance Package is supoosed to come with a LSD that has up to 40% Locking. Guess that is similiar to what the E46 M3 offered.. If I get the Vette or Porsche I will need a Camry (Roomy,reliable & economical) for family trips


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

In the words of Jeremy Clarkson - it has a _leaf_ spring....like a buggy.

in 25k miles when the vette starts to disintegrate, you get to deal with Bubba at the Chevy dealer's service department whilst you wait in line behind the kid in his Cobalt SS.....


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

If Z06's are for old people, give me a pair of Dr. Scholls and a member's only jack any day.:thumbup: 

But given the choice between the two, GT3 RS, no doubt.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

go Porsche..."There is no substitute"


but of course I am biased...:thumbup: 



the vettes are OK..but here is the kicker. THE INTERIOR is crap. Why buy a "super car" and have the equivalent of a chevy cavalier interior? The inside of ANY american cars feels like crap. FWIW...I want the whole package. Good looks, performance and simple good taste...sit inside the BMW, even the AMG...and yes the P Car..and it just feels great. Inside a Vette? ugh...horrible.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

AsianImage said:


> go Porsche..."There is no substitute"
> 
> but of course I am biased...:thumbup:
> 
> the vettes are OK..but here is the kicker. THE INTERIOR is crap. Why buy a "super car" and have the equivalent of a chevy cavalier interior? The inside of ANY american cars feels like crap. FWIW...I want the whole package. Good looks, performance and simple good taste...sit inside the BMW, even the AMG...and yes the P Car..and it just feels great. Inside a Vette? ugh...horrible.


This is pretty mch true but there are after market parts and tuners that make them look a bit better then they came stock..
http://www.vetteessentials.com/


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

It is not a "leaf spring" but rather a composite plastic spring. It happens to save about 40 lbs per corner. How can you complain about the suspension on the Z06 (C5 or C6)? You'd be more correct to complain about numb steering and sloppy shifting.

The engine has pushrods too, anticipating the next lament. Somehow it still has amazing power, power-to-weight, gas mileage, and durability. Have you checked the redline RPM lately? Pushrods also allow a lower hood (engine has less height than OHC). Any other mythical complaints?

However I'll agree 100% on dealing with Bubbas at dealerships. That's my biggest complaint as an ex-Z06 owner, being treated the same as their $10K econobox buyers.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Penforhire said:


> It is not a "leaf spring" but rather a composite plastic spring. It happens to save about 40 lbs per corner. How can you complain about the suspension on the Z06 (C5 or C6)? You'd be more correct to complain about numb steering and sloppy shifting.
> 
> The engine has pushrods too, anticipating the next lament. Somehow it still has amazing power, power-to-weight, gas mileage, and durability. Have you checked the redline RPM lately? Pushrods also allow a lower hood (engine has less height than OHC). Any other mythical complaints?
> 
> However I'll agree 100% on dealing with Bubbas at dealerships. That's my biggest complaint as an ex-Z06 owner, being treated the same as their $10K econobox buyers.


Which one did you own?


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

The numb steering and the hard to contol at the edge problems have been addressed in the '07 Vette. I believe Car and Driver has a recent article on it. It even beat out the GT3 on handling "feedback". Now the only "legitimate" complaint against the 'Vette is it's interior.

Personally, I think the interior is fine. And when I'm in my 6er, I don't spend most of the time thinking "wow, what a fine interior"; that would be rather dainty. In fact, a few times in my car, I don't think of my interior at all, which is what I would probably do if I got an interior that was "cheaper".

Here's the article:

http://www.caranddriver.com/compari...07-lotus-exige-s-vs-2007-porsche-911-gt3.html

Here's a quote from the article:



CarAndDriver said:


> BY BARRY WINFIELD, PHOTOGRAPHY BY MORGAN SEGAL
> 
> Then we went to Buttonwillow, where we were expecting the car***8217;s somewhat isolated control feel to hamper its performance. Several of us had driven earlier Z06s at other tracks, where we***8217;d been unnerved by at-the-limit high-speed twitchiness. To our surprise and delight, this Z06 took to the track with real assurance, braking deep into turns with no sign of instability and rocketing out of them on a tsunami of torque ***8212; slightly sideways, if necessary. The faintly numb roadgoing mien turned into much clearer feedback during high-intensity lapping, despite the relatively light, quick steering. And although the shifter has comparatively long throws, it did nothing to impede coordination or obstruct our attempts to run fast laps.
> 
> ...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> The numb steering and the hard to contol at the edge problems have been addressed in the '07 Vette. I believe Car and Driver has a recent article on it. It even beat out the GT3 on handling "feedback". Now the only "legitimate" complaint against the 'Vette is it's interior.
> 
> Personally, I think the interior is fine. And when I'm in my 6er, I don't spend most of the time thinking "wow, what a fine interior"; that would be rather dainty. In fact, a few times in my car, I don't think of my interior at all, which is what I would probably do if I got an interior that was "cheaper".
> 
> ...


Nice:thumbup:


----------



## meyer21 (Oct 26, 2005)

Stylinxpat,

In 2008 there will be a 4LT option for Corvettes.

Although official information hasn't been released yet, and won't be until April 28th, 2007, many believe that this option package will include an _upgraded_ interior.

Whether or not this will satisfy all the 'Vette detractors remains to be seen.


----------

